# steering wheel logo



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Try model paint from the hobby store


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Think it can be dipped, someone has done it before here. I did vinyl on mins and it only lasted 5 months due to the texture of the bowtie.


----------



## Cruzin' 6th Gear (Mar 12, 2014)

You should be fine to paint it or dip it. Unless you use your horn daily there's not enough contact with the emblem to cause the paint to chip, and high heat of summer won't cause it to peel like vinyl.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Is there a logo that could be glued to the boss? The Holden one is plastic and glued in the recess.

View attachment 65297


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

ok thanks guys gonna try and paint it wish me luck lol


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Did mine with spray paint can take better pictures tomorrow

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Is there a logo that could be glued to the boss? The Holden one is plastic and glued in the recess.
> 
> View attachment 65297


Not sure if it's safe. The airbag explosion may cause it to become a projectile. 1000 ways to die, lol!


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Did anyone do this? And what did you do? I'd like to see what the outcome looks like before I start painting 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Not sure if it's safe. The airbag explosion may cause it to become a projectile. 1000 ways to die, lol!


It would depend on how the air bag deploys, is it like a hinge that lifts up from the bottom? I have never seen one after an accident that triggers it.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Not sure if it's safe. The airbag explosion may cause it to become a projectile. 1000 ways to die, lol!


well since the bowtie is metal and is just glued to the cover, I think that would be an issue either way...

looks like it actually breaks in half


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Might be easier to get their airbag cover.


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

Did mine with the same spray paint I did all the trim in.. Came out great.. I love it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Rhino, did you just tape it off and spray it?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

kboosted11cruz said:


> Rhino, did you just tape it off and spray it?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yea.. It was lil tricky to tape it just right so the crime part didn't get sprayed

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

like this Lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That piece can be removed. Another guy on here has done it.


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ik but I didn't want to mess with the airbag

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Is there a how to, to get it off?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I painted mine with a bottle of touch-up paint the same color as my exterior paint, I'll go snap a picture of it in a bit.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm assuming you got it from chevy?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

kboosted11cruz said:


> Is there a how to, to get it off?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Are you talking about the bowtie or the trim piece for the steering wheel?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I did mine with the vinyl that I got for the front and back bowties.. To get mine to stick I used a hair dryer to get the glue to hold and so far it is still top notch after about 9 months..


----------

